# Raccourci pour France Info



## StéphanH (14 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je possède  une paire de HomePod. 
En iOS 14.0, j’avais créé un raccourci qui mettais automatiquement France Info, pas trop fort, lorsque j’acquittai le réveil matin sur mon Apple Watch. Cela fonctionnait en 14.0 mais mettait de la musique et pas France info
En 14.1, cela mettait France Info mais sans tenir compte du niveau de volume.
En 14.2, cela m’affiche une popup « erreur d’entrée sortie »

C’est quand même un comble, sachant que j’arrive sans souci avec ce même raccourci à ouvrir mes volets et mettre de la lumière avec des accessoires non homologués HomeKit (avec HomeBridge sur un Synology)... 

Quelqu´un a-t-il réussi à automatiser la radio sur un HomePod ???


----------



## StéphanH (15 Novembre 2020)

bonsoir,
cela fonctionne ce soir, après un reboot des HomePod, de l'iPhone, et de la Watch dans le doute ...


----------

